# Wait time for grapple order



## danweigman (5 mo ago)

I bought a new Yanmar SA425 last summer and ordered a grapple attachment from Yanmar through the dealership where I bought the tractor (N E Washington). It's been 4 months now and still no grapple. Is this a Yanmar problem or is it the way of the new great world we live in now? Are there any other businesses that might make attachments to fit this Yanmar proprietary loader attachment system or will I always have to buy from Yanmar? What would it cost to change over my loader to a skid steer style so I would be able to shop around for attachments?


----------



## Will S (11 mo ago)

Can you post a photo of the Yanmar loader attachment points?


----------



## danweigman (5 mo ago)

I've not seen anything like these other than the Yanmar SA series loaders. I love this 425 for what I do and didn't pay attention to this eventual problem.


----------



## Will S (11 mo ago)

Nice little tractor, except for that one handicap.
You may be able to convert to one of the more common attachment systems; JD, Skid-steer, etc. by installing one of the conversion adapters here


----------



## danweigman (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. I've been assuming that Yanmar has a problem getting orders processed and shipped but if the problem is bigger than Yanmar and others can't get orders to customers without long delays then it wouldn't pay to convert my loader to another style. Before spending on converting I'd better find out where the problem really is. Converting my loader to something that's not proprietary would be a good idea in the long run tho.


----------

